

How to introduce to startup accelerator program referrals? - ccarnino

Hi. I want to introduce my product and my startup to some mentors of an accellerator program like 500Startups, to have some chances to get introduced and to enter the program. I live in Italy, so I can't be there and meet that mentors at some networking event. Every mail, tweet or contact on LinkedIn is ignored, even if I try to be personal, funny and to show my passion. How can I can introduce myself in an effective way? 
Thank
======
niketdesai
First off, I'm glad you are trying - and don't give up. It's all part of the
game that people are busy and sometimes you have to do the heavy lifting.

I think that finding blogs of some of the founders and commenting to them
directly (in context at first) is a great way to break the ice. You can then
step the relationship up as you feel more comfortable.

Of course you've taken this route which is a good one, since you can email me
for starters at niket@getpunchd.com - I think as a community, we entrepreneurs
should try our best to help one another.

Just keep up the persistence...it's a good trait to build anyway IMO.

~~~
ccarnino
Thank for the compliments! I've tried to comment on their blog. Not always I
have received a reply. But can be more effectively than a tweet or connectio
on LinkedIn. Thank for the tip

------
thegoleffect
Try to make friends with founders whose products you like who happen to be in
say the 500Startups portfolio. You're not the only one in this position.

The founders of Bee-Shopy moved from Spain to be a part of 500Startups. Use
their product, help them get users, give constructive criticism - just be
helpful & build rapport. Then, tell them your story.

~~~
ccarnino
Yes giving them feedback can be a good start. The problem is that not
sometimes I'm not a user of their service... But I'll keep trying

